# spring like weather, getting closer to going



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2014)

man what a day it was today, we was in the 70's with full sun and not a cloud in the sky. So what did I do, I cleaned out my shop, took a trailer load of junk to the dump. Now I have more room to buy more new toys. but since I did such a good job, next is the garage per the boss said. Anyway this weather sure has given me the fever to go camping, so I think I will. bye u'all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

well go  ,, i sure wish we had weather that great ,, we might have hit 60 ,, but that for me is better then the teens ,, i am over the cold and snow ,, i want warm weather ,, i dnt care how hot it gets ,, but i know some will wish for cooler temps ,, come june and july ,, but not me ,, but JMO ,, hollis have a great time wherever u go and please buy new toys ,, we all need new stuff


----------



## Shadow (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Hollis, at least you got your stuff done before heading out. We will be headed home tomorrow to all the stuff I have been dodging! haha  Now if I can just make a wrong turn home.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Butch, where have you and Shirley been traveling? I know we have missed chatting with you, Maria and I hope to bump into you again, maybe in Biloxi. See you later


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2014)

Hollis, been in the Texas Hill Country close to San Antonio. Had beautiful weather and a great time. Let us know when you head to Biloxi. We have to head home on I10 east so maybe Shirley won't notice if I miss our exit home!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well Butch maybe you better not miss that exit. We can plan another time and meet you guys there and maybe we can get Nash to drop in.


----------

